# Fyi: Rare Live Rock!



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Wanted to let OUR community know before others get their hands on this .

I'm not a big fan of BA's and think twice/ thrice about buying live stock from there. But this is a big exception. Considering this live rock is probably the best live rock I've seen in person ever. It's probably the most colorful rock that any store's brought in to Canada in ages.

*It's Vanuatu liverock!* I don't think anyone in Canada has brought this stuff into the country in ages. Yes, even JL aquatics hasn't been able to bring the stuff in cuz the U.S. market just gobbles everything up. But BA's Scarborough has managed to get some of this very special rock. It's priced at a premium at $14 per lbs, but I personally think it's worth it. Get it while you can!

The rock is RAW/ FRESH and UNCURED but is the most colorful liverock I've ever seen. Google it and you get a good sense of what the colors are like in person.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry to break it to you, it's been imported over and over  All the time every season. But they market it under another name, to avoid having competitors bringing them in.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

On a side note, did BA scarborough brought in any Vanautu fish?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'd personally would LOVE to know what other names they brought it in under cuz, believe you me Hubert, I've driven everywhere in the GTA on weekdays/ weekends looking for this stuff. Anytime I hear of a unique type of liverock brought in I've made it my mission to go out of my way to check it out in the past year and a half. I prefer to see liverock in person to believe in its quality.

Seriously, please list the other names they brought this stuff in under before cuz I'm gonna need more in a few months when I expand. That way I'll know what other liverock names to look for.

BA scar did not have any Vanautu fish. Are you looking for the lightning maroon clown gene? ;^) Actually, I heard BA mississauga brought in some Vanuatu fish - I didn't check it out though.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Cypher said:


> BA scar did not have any Vanautu fish. Are you looking for the lightning maroon clown gene? ;^) Actually, I heard BA mississauga brought in some Vanuatu fish - I didn't check it out though.


Lighting maroon is from PNG, not Vanuatu, but last I heard that BA lost their Vanuatu supplier talking to the Miss BA fish room manager, but who knows supplier relationships are always money-dependent.

I am looking for the blue stripe clownfish from there, it sometimes come in but it's more or less luck. BA usually don't ID them correctly and just name them as large clarkii.

I do not endorse the LFS that brings in the vanuautu live rock, so I won't name them. But they are in Mississauga/Oakville area. They do not have this specific type at the moment.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

One note on this type of live rock, you might even just want to quarantine these live rock alone, they are really full of lives, including the good stuff and bad stuff including lots crabs and mantis shrimps. So those crab/bristleworm/mantis traps might come in handy.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Ya! I know that's why I love the Vanuatu stuff - its more 'alive' than others! Ah I know what store you're talking about. Yeah, I don't shop there much either. They are far, too pricey and snobbish. So I never consider them part of my store drive circuit.


----------

